# Deer shoulder mount repairs



## chris_kreiner

Mighty Mouse that is not our intent either. We just want to inform and educate other sportsmen & women on this site what justifies a decent mount. I am not going to sit hear and tell anyone mine are the best, I only want to educate. 
Without having close up pics of your deer it will be difficult to judge everything, but here is what I see right off and I am sure others could find more. 
A deers eye lashes are to be at approximate 45 degrees shadowing and protecting the eye, both of your mounts the eye lashes are at approximately 45 degrees up. 
The painting around the eyes and the nose pad is black, the nose pad of a whitetail deer is not black, from a quick glance it may appear that way but study a live deer nose. 
The buck on the right appears to have it's skull plate set to high. The hair pattern in the deers arm pits is riding up the shoulder. 
Here are some pictures that I took from a local deer farm. Now I don't expect anyone to be perfect in this recreation cause it isn't possible. However you can be armed with the education of what to expect from your future mounts.


----------



## Brian Jones

There is also to much lip showing along with way to much black paint. The eye shape looks off also.


----------



## neil duffey

and ill add that the ears look off a tad, simple fix really all he has to do is use refrence. they are way too white... a deer gets dirty, no way they have perfectly white ears... the shape seams too open as well. i wouldnt be upset owning your mounts, but theres def better out there. thanks for shareing your pics mighty


----------



## Ebowhunter

There one thing I try to preach to customers:
1) I encourage all customers to find their balance between price and quality because



Mightymouse said:


> When I look at the pictures you guys posted, and the pictures that I posted I don't see a ton of difference.


----------



## Mightymouse

Sorry for the delay in responding, been away from the computer for a while following knee surgery.

Thanks for the responses Chris, Brien and Neil. I can see what you guys are talking about and that is the type of information that I was looking for.

My mounts look better in person and up close than they do in the pics but still the things you point out are noticeable for sure.

I will be looking for a new taxidermist for my next mount and it's nice to know what type of attention to detail I should be looking for.


----------



## TSS Caddis

chris_kreiner said:


> I am not completely dissin this guys work but this comes back to Brian and I commenting that close to if not more than 75% of taxidermists would probably classify in the hack category.
> I always recommend to everyone, even my clients to feel free to check out other taxidermists. If price is the sway then you are changing taxidermist for the wrong reason. I know it has been preached here a million times, but quality, quality, quality. Do the research before season, check out some taxidermist then you don't have to second guess your decision when your trophy hits the ground. Nothing sours a fellow sportsman more than a horrible mount.
> 
> Good Luck and Start Shoppin!!


Sadly 95% of clients out there have no ability to judge quality of a mount, hence the 75% hack taxidermists stay in business.

It is a rare duck that I see pictures posted of that I would remotely consider putting in my house, but yet every one of the owners are happy with them, which is fine. 

Couple that with critiquing someone's mount a kin to insulting their wife, and everyone with a mount goes on with the illusion that their taxidermist is the best.


----------

